# ABS module replaced



## israelsilva1 (Feb 21, 2014)

*ABS module replaced [SOLVED]*

Hi everyone,

I've just bought a VW EOS 2009 which has the ABS light on.
The previous owner said that the ABS module had been replaced because it was faulty and when they tried to read the code from the old one, it was blank.

I've tested the car and the ABS really works so I bought it as well as the ross-tech cable/software.

Can you tell me what code should I use as I don't have the previous one?

I attach a full scan as well as a print screen off the long code which I don't know what to put, maybe the following?
000009700006400016384 

As per this page: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf_(1K)_Brake_Electronics_(MK70)
I can't understand the bits on the model's own page: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/2.0l_TFSI_(AXX/BGB/BPJ/BPY/BWA)#Coding

then I do:
1. Sensor for Steering Angle (G85)
2. Basic Setting for Steering Angle Sensor (G85)
3. Basic Setting for Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200)
4. Basic Setting for Brake Pressure Sensor 1 (G201)

from: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Eos_(1F)_Brake_Electronics_(MK70)

Is that correct?

THANK YOU VERY MUCH!



```
Sunday,16,February,2014,12:48:29:65231
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0 (x64)
Data version: 20130910


VIN: WVWAP21F000000000   License Plate: 
Mileage: 150330km-93410mi   Repair Order: 


Chassis Type: 1F (1K0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 26 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72
         

VIN: WVWAP21F000000000   Mileage: 150330km/93410miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
26-Auto Roof -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine        Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
   Part No SW: 1Q0 907 115 G    HW: 8P0 907 115 B
   Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI     0020  
   Revision: 5BH16---    Serial number: VWX7Z0H63NO85B
   Coding: 041C00101C070160
   Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
   VCID: 3041FAB0A3DD9C9E243-8065

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans        Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
   Part No SW: 02E 300 051 B    HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
   Component: GSG DSG AG6     431 1802  
   Revision: 04843012    Serial number: 00000806041049
   Coding: 0000020
   Shop #: WSC 44551 111 44551
   VCID: 120550380D914E8E327-8047

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104)       Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ    HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
   Component: ESP MK60EC1   H31 0121  
   Revision: 00H31001    
   Coding: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000
   Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
   VCID: 7BDB1D9CFA1BAFC6C11-802E

4 Faults Found:
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
            000 - -
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100000
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 235
                    Time Indication: 0

             Freeze Frame:
                    Count: 3
                    Count: 12
                    Count: 20992
                    Count: 195
                    Count: 44288
                    Count: 0
                    Count: 0
                    Count: 0

01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 (G201) 
            005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100101
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 235
                    Mileage: 150338 km
                    Time Indication: 0

             Freeze Frame:
                    Count: 3
                    Count: 12
                    Count: 12800
                    Count: 279
                    Count: 44288
                    Count: 0
                    Count: 0
                    Count: 0

00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
            005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100101
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 235
                    Mileage: 150338 km
                    Time Indication: 0

             Freeze Frame:
                    Count: 3
                    Count: 12
                    Count: 12800
                    Count: 295
                    Count: 44288
                    Count: 0
                    Count: 0
                    Count: 0

01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200) 
            005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100101
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 235
                    Mileage: 150338 km
                    Time Indication: 0

             Freeze Frame:
                    Count: 3
                    Count: 12
                    Count: 12800
                    Count: 270
                    Count: 44288
                    Count: 0
                    Count: 0
                    Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC        Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
   Part No SW: 1Q0 907 044 AE    HW: 1Q0 907 044 AE
   Component: ClimatronicPQ35 131 0405  
   Revision: 00131023    Serial number: 00000000000000
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 70C13AB0635DDC9E643-8025

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.        Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
   Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E    HW: 3C8 937 049 E
   Component: Bordnetz-SG     H54 2602  
   Revision: 00H54000    Serial number: 00000008624452
   Coding: 07868F0700041500470A00000F000000000B5D035C000120000000000000
   Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
   VCID: 334BF5BC52CBA786591-8066

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1Q1 955 119 A  Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
   Component: Wischer 160708 022  0501  
   Coding: 00038805
   Shop #: WSC 00020  

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446)       Labels: 1K0-919-475.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 919 475 F    HW: 1K0 919 475 F
   Component: PARKHILFE     005 1506  
   Revision: 00005000    Serial number: 0 263 004 300 
   Coding: 101101
   Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
   VCID: 354FCBA49CBFB9B6775-8060

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags        Labels: 1Q0-959-655.lbl
   Part No SW: 1Q0 959 655 A    HW: 1Q0 959 655 A
   Component: 6H Airbag VW8C      0180  
   Revision: 92010018    Serial number: 003B3003TZLJ  
   Coding: 0013896
   Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
   VCID: 3A55D89875A156CE9A7-806F

   Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332SRB406D9051D2

   Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342SRB406F38EB3G

   Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 637  RB4        8

   Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 638  RB4        9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel        Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BS    HW: 1K0 953 549 BS
   Component: J0527           051 0101  
   Coding: 0012121
   Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
   VCID: 8429E660C7E5503E30B-80D1

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
   Component: E0221           002 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments        Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
   Part No SW: 1Q0 920 874     HW: 1Q0 920 874 
   Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 2416  
   Revision: V0002000    Serial number: VWX7Z0H63NO85B
   Coding: 0022603
   Shop #: WSC 65536 645 577705
   VCID: F0C1BAB0E35D5C9EE43-80A5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway        Labels: 1K0-907-530-V3.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 Q    HW: 1K0 907 951 
   Component: J533__Gateway   H16 0202  
   Revision:   H16       Serial number: 2700K0880406A0
   Coding: EDA17F260002025000
   Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
   VCID: 354FCBA45CBFB9B6775-8060

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer        Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
   Part No SW: 1Q0 920 874     HW: 1Q0 920 874 
   Component: IMMO            VDD 2416  
   Revision: V0002000    Serial number: VWX7Z0H63NO85B
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: F0C1BAB0E35D5C9EE43-80A5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 26: Auto Roof        Labels: 1Q0-959-255.clb
   Part No SW: 1Q0 959 255 D    HW: 1Q0 959 255 D
   Component: Verdecksteuergeraet 0824  
   Revision: 0033100M    Serial number: 081750394     
   Coding: 0655366
   Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
   VCID: 3957C79470A75DD693D-806C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver        Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
   Part No SW: 1Q0 959 701 E    HW: 1Q0 959 701 E
   Component: Tuer-SG         006 1213  
   Coding: 0000181
   Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
   VCID: 364DCCA841B9B2AE7EF-8063

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist        Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
   Part No: 1K0 909 144 C
   Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70     2301  
   Revision: 00H15000    
   Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
   VCID: 2A75E8D88501E64EEA7-807F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.        Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 BT    HW: 1K0 959 433 BT
   Component:    KSG PQ35 G2  020 0204  
   Revision: 00020000    Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 80908A000186285B080484056008CE03E0FC00
   Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
   VCID: 832BE57CC2EB5706091-80D6

   Subsystem 1 - Component:   Sounder n.mounted     

   Subsystem 2 - Component:       NGS n.mounted     

   Subsystem 3 - Component:      IRUE n.mounted     

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.        Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
   Part No SW: 1Q0 959 702 E    HW: 1Q0 959 702 E
   Component: Tuer-SG         006 1213  
   Coding: 0000436
   Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
   VCID: 3753C1AC46B34BA6659-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range        Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
   Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C    HW: 5M0 907 357 C
   Component: AFS-Steuergeraet    0133  
   Revision: 00H04000    Serial number:               
   Coding: 2507779
   Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
   VCID: 3449F6A057C5A0BE40B-8061

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 A
   Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l    0004  
   Coding: 00000038

   Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 A
   Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r    0004  
   Coding: 00000038

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0503)       Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
   Part No SW: 3C8 035 195     HW: 3C8 035 195 
   Component: Radio RCD510  036 0130  
   Revision: 00000001    Serial number: VWZ1Z3H3334044
   Coding: 0500040004
   Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
   VCID: E5EFDBE4EC9F8936875-80B0

2 Faults Found:
00877 - Treble Speaker Rear Right (R16) 
            011 - Open Circuit
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101011
                    Fault Priority: 5
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 235
                    Mileage: 150338 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2000.00.00
                    Time: 12:45:58

03138 - Input AUX IN 
            011 - Open Circuit
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101011
                    Fault Priority: 5
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 235
                    Mileage: 150338 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2000.00.00
                    Time: 12:46:04


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left        Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 1Q0 959 703 A    HW: 1Q0 959 703 A
   Component: Tuer-SG         006 1301  
   Coding: 0000128
   Shop #: WSC 00020 790 1012544
   VCID: 3449F6A057C5A0BE40B-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right        Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 1Q0 959 704 A    HW: 1Q0 959 704 A
   Component: Tuer-SG         006 1301  
   Coding: 0000128
   Shop #: WSC 00020 790 1012544
   VCID: 354FCBA45CBFB9B6775-8060

No fault code found.

End   ---------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you for posting the auto-scan.


Please contact RT support directly for this issue via email.


----------



## israelsilva1 (Feb 21, 2014)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Thank you for posting the auto-scan.
> 
> 
> Please contact RT support directly for this issue via email.


Hi, they came back saying:

"The coding for this ABS controller will need to be completed by the dealer through an online connection via the test plan in the factory scan tool or by signing up with the Erwin portal at https://erwin.vw.com and using a pass-through device."

I thought I could use my VCDS if I had a pass-through code?
Does anyone have or can tell me how to get it?

Thanks.


----------



## SVTWEB (Sep 10, 2001)

Need last 5 of your VIN...

VIN is encoded into the coding of the unit.


----------



## israelsilva1 (Feb 21, 2014)

SVTWEB said:


> Need last 5 of your VIN...
> 
> VIN is encoded into the coding of the unit.


Thanks for that.
But where exactly do I add the 5 dig?


----------



## israelsilva1 (Feb 21, 2014)

israelsilva1 said:


> Thanks for that.
> But where exactly do I add the 5 dig?


Sorry, did you mean you need the last 5dig of my VIN so you can get it for me?


----------



## israelsilva1 (Feb 21, 2014)

israelsilva1 said:


> Sorry, did you mean you need the last 5dig of my VIN so you can get it for me?


My VIN is WVWAP21F79V008952


----------



## SVTWEB (Sep 10, 2001)

Try 163B600D09218002681406E9901B0181350800


----------



## israelsilva1 (Feb 21, 2014)

SVTWEB said:


> Try 163B600D09218002681406E9901B0181350800


Hi, thanks for that.
It says code not in range


----------



## SVTWEB (Sep 10, 2001)

543b6008092200022a1406e9901b0042350000


----------



## israelsilva1 (Feb 21, 2014)

SVTWEB said:


> 543b6008092200022a1406e9901b0042350000


Wow! Thank you so much! It accepted the code, on the other hand it created other problems:

1. Firstly, the code would be reset to 0000000 after I switched off the car.
then, I drove it without switching off and the code is not reset, nor does the ABS light come up.

2. Every time I do a scan on the ABS or even just enter the ABS module via VCDS, I hear a beep and the ABS light comes up.
I exit the ABS module and the light is gone...
Looking at the scan, I still have the "01042 - Control Module; Not Coded"

3. I have a Tire pressure fault light on now...
as well as this error:
000665 - Boost Pressure Regulation 
Maybe I don't even have tire pressure sensors and the new code activated it?

Thanks very much for your help!
Ps.: You should teach ross-tech how to get the code


----------



## israelsilva1 (Feb 21, 2014)

scan after coding ABS:







Tuesday,25,February,2014,08:19:04:65231
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0 (x64)
Data version: 20130910


VIN: WVWAP21F79V008952 License Plate: 
Mileage: 151250km-93982mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1F (1K0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 26 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72


VIN: WVWAP21F79V008952 Mileage: 151250km/93982miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
26-Auto Roof -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 1Q0 907 115 G HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: 5BH16--- Serial number: VWX7Z0H63NO85B
Coding: 041C00101C070160
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: 3041FAB0A3DD9C9E243-8065

1 Fault Found:
000665 - Boost Pressure Regulation 
P0299 - 002 - Control Range Not Reached
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 150342 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 17:10:36

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3403 /min
Load: 79.2 %
Speed: 47.0 km/h
Temperature: 73.0°C
Temperature: 29.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 051 B HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
Component: GSG DSG AG6 431 1802 
Revision: 04843012 Serial number: 00000806041049
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 44551 111 44551
VCID: 120550380D914E8E327-8047

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 543B6008092200022A1406E9901B0042350000
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 12345
VCID: 7BDB1D9CFA1BAFC6C11-802E

5 Faults Found:
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 40
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 3
Count: 12
Count: 20992
Count: 195
Count: 44288
Count: 0
Count: 0
Count: 0

01279 - Longitudinal Acceleration Sensor (G251) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 0
Mileage: 151253 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 7
Count: 12
Count: 12800
Count: 212
Count: 44800
Count: 0
Count: 509
Count: 0

01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 (G201) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 235
Mileage: 151253 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 7
Count: 12
Count: 12800
Count: 279
Count: 44800
Count: 0
Count: 509
Count: 0

00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 235
Mileage: 151253 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 7
Count: 12
Count: 12800
Count: 295
Count: 44800
Count: 0
Count: 509
Count: 0

01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 235
Mileage: 151253 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 7
Count: 12
Count: 12800
Count: 270
Count: 44800
Count: 0
Count: 509
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 1Q0 907 044 AE HW: 1Q0 907 044 AE
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 131 0405 
Revision: 00131023 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 70C13AB0635DDC9E643-8025

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000008624452
Coding: A7868F0700041500470A00000F000000000B5D035C000120000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 12345
VCID: 334BF5BC52CBA786591-8066

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1Q1 955 119 A Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 160708 022 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 00020 

1 Fault Found:
02395 - Parking Light Front Right (M3) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 0
Mileage: 150438 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 14.05 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 1K0-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 919 475 F HW: 1K0 919 475 F
Component: PARKHILFE 005 1506 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 0 263 004 300 
Coding: 101101
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: 354FCBA49CBFB9B6775-8060

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1Q0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 655 A HW: 1Q0 959 655 A
Component: 6H Airbag VW8C 0180 
Revision: 92010018 Serial number: 003B3003TZLJ 
Coding: 0013896
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: 3A55D89875A156CE9A7-806F

Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332SRB406D9051D2

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342SRB406F38EB3G

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 637 RB4 8

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 638 RB4 9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BS HW: 1K0 953 549 BS
Component: J0527 051 0101 
Coding: 0012121
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: 8429E660C7E5503E30B-80D1

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1Q0 920 874 HW: 1Q0 920 874 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 2416 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H63NO85B
Coding: 0020203
Shop #: WSC 65536 645 57770
VCID: F0C1BAB0E35D5C9EE43-80A5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V3.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 Q HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H16 0202 
Revision: H16 Serial number: 2700K0880406A0
Coding: EDA17F260002025000
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: 354FCBA45CBFB9B6775-8060

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1Q0 920 874 HW: 1Q0 920 874 
Component: IMMO VDD 2416 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H63NO85B
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F0C1BAB0E35D5C9EE43-80A5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 26: Auto Roof Labels: 1Q0-959-255.clb
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 255 D HW: 1Q0 959 255 D
Component: Verdecksteuergeraet 0824 
Revision: 0033100M Serial number: 081750394 
Coding: 0655366
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: 3957C79470A75DD693D-806C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 701 E HW: 1Q0 959 701 E
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1213 
Coding: 0000181
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: 364DCCA841B9B2AE7EF-8063

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist  Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 C
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 2301 
Revision: 00H15000 
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: 2A75E8D88501E64EEA7-807F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 BT HW: 1K0 959 433 BT
Component: KSG PQ35 G2 020 0204 
Revision: 00020000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 80908A000186285B080484056008CE03E0FC00
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: 832BE57CC2EB5706091-80D6

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 702 E HW: 1Q0 959 702 E
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1213 
Coding: 0000436
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: 3753C1AC46B34BA6659-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0133 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 2507779
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: 3449F6A057C5A0BE40B-8061

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000038

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000038

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 035 195 HW: 3C8 035 195 
Component: Radio RCD510 036 0130 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: VWZ1Z3H3334044
Coding: 0500040004
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: E5EFDBE4EC9F8936875-80B0

2 Faults Found:
00877 - Treble Speaker Rear Right (R16) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 235
Mileage: 150338 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 12:45:58

03138 - Input AUX IN 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 235
Mileage: 150338 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 12:46:04


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 703 A HW: 1Q0 959 703 A
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1301 
Coding: 0000128
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 1012544
VCID: 3449F6A057C5A0BE40B-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 704 A HW: 1Q0 959 704 A
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1301 
Coding: 0000128
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 1012544
VCID: 354FCBA45CBFB9B6775-8060

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 1 6 D (Jan 22, 2009)

After accepting coding make Basic settings of sensors, coding should stay. Maybe try change byte 15 to 41, not 42.


----------



## israelsilva1 (Feb 21, 2014)

1 6 D said:


> After accepting coding make Basic settings of sensors, coding should stay. Maybe try change byte 15 to 41, not 42.


Hi, thanks for that.

please see imgs below, it's not letting me do the basic setting...



















I followed this page:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Eos_(1F)_Brake_Electronics_(MK60)#Coding


----------



## 1 6 D (Jan 22, 2009)

You probably have G85 builded in Steering Aid, so try to do it in Module 44. For 2.0 T engine coding 41 for byte 15 is correct. 42 is for 2.0 TDI


----------



## israelsilva1 (Feb 21, 2014)

1 6 D said:


> You probably have G85 builded in Steering Aid, so try to do it in Module 44. For 2.0 T engine coding 41 for byte 15 is correct. 42 is for 2.0 TDI


Hi, thanks for that.
I tried group 044 on basic setting but it gives me "ERROR 044 NOT AVAILABLE", I'm trying to find the correct one.
I've used 41 on byte 15 but the tire pressure light is still on, I've followed the below, but I have no reset button, not even sure I have tire pressure sensor...

Tire Pressure Monitoring System Reset
Prerequisites:
Ignition ON

[Select]
[03 - Brake Electronics]
[Basic Settings - 04]
Group 042
[Go!]
Activate the Basic Setting.
[ON/OFF/Next]
[Done, Go Back]
[Close Controller, Go Back - 06]

The Tire Pressure Monitoring Lamp (K220) should blink.
Now check the Tire Pressure and correct it if necessary.
Press and Hold the Tire Pressure Monitoring Button (E492) AND the ASR/ESP Button (E256) for 2 Seconds.
A short Tone should sound after pressing/holding these buttons for 2 Seconds and the blinking should change to a permanent lit Tire Pressure Monitoring Lamp (K220).
The Reset is now done and as soon as you let the buttons go the Tire Pressure Monitoring Lamp (K220) should go OFF.


----------



## 1 6 D (Jan 22, 2009)

To set G85 you have to do this in Module 44 (Steering Aid) and in basic settings channel 60. To turn off TPMS change byte 16 to 31.


----------



## israelsilva1 (Feb 21, 2014)

I managed to get the module 60 basic setting OK.
now it entered in test mode and won't complete.
No matter what I do, I tried this:

- Start the engine
- Push the brake pedal up to 35 bar and the ASR/ESP (K86( light should go off
Start a small drive, with a right turn and a left turn, after that the ABS/EDS light should go off.
While doing the turns, the turn rate has be 10 °/s or higher, which can be done with a curve radius of 10-12 m with a speed of 15-20 km/h for 4-5 seconds.

The ABS light is steady and ESP light is blinking.
if I push the brake pedal, both start blinking...

-----------------
Wednesday,26,February,2014,11:58:28:65231
VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0 (x64)

Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component and/or Version: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121
Software Coding: 543B6008092200022A1406E9901B0041350000
Work Shop Code: WSC 00020 790 12345
VCID: 7BDB1D9CFA1BAFC6C11-802E
3 Faults Found:

01487 - System Function Test 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 2
Mileage: 151591 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 0
Count: 0
Count: 4608
Count: 321
Count: 49409
Count: 1294
Count: 1536
Count: 0

01486 - System Function Test Activated 
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 2
Mileage: 151590 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 3
Count: 12
Count: 12800
Count: 320
Count: 45056
Count: 0
Count: 256
Count: 0

01279 - Longitudinal Acceleration Sensor (G251) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 2
Mileage: 151590 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 3
Count: 12
Count: 12800
Count: 212
Count: 45056
Count: 0
Count: 256
Count: 0


----------



## 1 6 D (Jan 22, 2009)

To adapt G251 car should stay and you have to turn on channel 69 in Basic Settings.

Here is video how should look System test:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/ESP_System_Function_Test


----------



## israelsilva1 (Feb 21, 2014)

1 6 D said:


> To adapt G251 car should stay and you have to turn on channel 69 in Basic Settings.
> 
> Here is video how should look System test:
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/ESP_System_Function_Test


Hi, thanks a lot for that.
I'll try later.

Cheers


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

hey op i have a question for you. since you replaced your abs control module. were you able to get the coding off the old one first before replacing it?


----------



## israelsilva1 (Feb 21, 2014)

managed to complete the test drive and now all the lights are gone!
you guys are awesome! thank you so much.

The only problem is that I now have 2 new engine errors! 
Got no idea what they are about...


Wednesday,26,February,2014,18:32:36:65231
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0 (x64)
Data version: 20130910


VIN: WVWAP21F79V008952 License Plate: 
Mileage: 151640km-94224mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1F (1K0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 26 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72


VIN: WVWAP21F79V008952 Mileage: 151640km/94224miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
26-Auto Roof -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 1Q0 907 115 G HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: 5BH16--- Serial number: VWX7Z0H63NO85B
Coding: 041C00101C070160
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: 3041FAB0A3DD9C9E243-8065

2 Faults Found:
000665 - Boost Pressure Regulation 
P0299 - 002 - Control Range Not Reached
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 150342 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 17:10:36

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3403 /min
Load: 79.2 %
Speed: 47.0 km/h
Temperature: 73.0°C
Temperature: 29.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

001089 - EVAP Emission Control Sys 
P0441 - 002 - Incorrect Flow - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 151472 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 09:53:33

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 773 /min
Load: 13.3 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 54.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.843 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 051 B HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
Component: GSG DSG AG6 431 1802 
Revision: 04843012 Serial number: 00000806041049
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 44551 111 44551
VCID: 120550380D914E8E327-8047

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 543B6008092200022A1406E9901B0041350000
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 12345
VCID: 7BDB1D9CFA1BAFC6C11-802E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 1Q0 907 044 AE HW: 1Q0 907 044 AE
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 131 0405 
Revision: 00131023 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 70C13AB0635DDC9E643-8025

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000008624452
Coding: A7868F0700041500470A00000F000000000B5D035C000120000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 12345
VCID: 334BF5BC52CBA786591-8066

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1Q1 955 119 A Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 160708 022 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 00020 

1 Fault Found:
02395 - Parking Light Front Right (M3) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 3
Mileage: 150438 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
 Voltage: 14.05 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 1K0-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 919 475 F HW: 1K0 919 475 F
Component: PARKHILFE 005 1506 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 0 263 004 300 
Coding: 101101
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: 354FCBA49CBFB9B6775-8060

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1Q0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 655 A HW: 1Q0 959 655 A
Component: 6H Airbag VW8C 0180 
Revision: 92010018 Serial number: 003B3003TZLJ 
Coding: 0013896
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: 3A55D89875A156CE9A7-806F

Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332SRB406D9051D2

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342SRB406F38EB3G

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 637 RB4 8

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 638 RB4 9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BS HW: 1K0 953 549 BS
Component: J0527 051 0101 
Coding: 0012121
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: 8429E660C7E5503E30B-80D1

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1Q0 920 874 HW: 1Q0 920 874 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 2416 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H63NO85B
Coding: 0000203
Shop #: WSC 65536 645 57770
VCID: F0C1BAB0E35D5C9EE43-80A5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V3.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 Q HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H16 0202 
Revision: H16 Serial number: 2700K0880406A0
Coding: EDA17F260002025000
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: 354FCBA45CBFB9B6775-8060

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1Q0 920 874 HW: 1Q0 920 874 
Component: IMMO VDD 2416 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H63NO85B
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F0C1BAB0E35D5C9EE43-80A5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 26: Auto Roof Labels: 1Q0-959-255.clb
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 255 D HW: 1Q0 959 255 D
Component: Verdecksteuergeraet 0824 
Revision: 0033100M Serial number: 081750394 
Coding: 0655366
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: 3957C79470A75DD693D-806C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 701 E HW: 1Q0 959 701 E
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1213 
Coding: 0000181
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: 364DCCA841B9B2AE7EF-8063

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 C
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 2301 
Revision: 00H15000 
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: 2A75E8D88501E64EEA7-807F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 BT HW: 1K0 959 433 BT
Component: KSG PQ35 G2 020 0204 
Revision: 00020000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 80908A000186285B080484056008CE03E0FC00
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: 832BE57CC2EB5706091-80D6

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 702 E HW: 1Q0 959 702 E
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1213 
Coding: 0000436
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: 3753C1AC46B34BA6659-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0133 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 2507779
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: 3449F6A057C5A0BE40B-8061

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000038

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000038

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 035 195 HW: 3C8 035 195 
Component: Radio RCD510 036 0130 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: VWZ1Z3H3334044
Coding: 0500040004
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
VCID: E5EFDBE4EC9F8936875-80B0

2 Faults Found:
00877 - Treble Speaker Rear Right (R16) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 235
Mileage: 150338 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 12:45:58

03138 - Input AUX IN 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 235
Mileage: 150338 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 12:46:04


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 703 A HW: 1Q0 959 703 A
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1301 
Coding: 0000128
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 1012544
VCID: 3449F6A057C5A0BE40B-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right  Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 704 A HW: 1Q0 959 704 A
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1301 
Coding: 0000128
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 1012544
VCID: 354FCBA45CBFB9B6775-8060

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## israelsilva1 (Feb 21, 2014)

absoluteczech said:


> hey op i have a question for you. since you replaced your abs control module. were you able to get the coding off the old one first before replacing it?


Sorry, I actually bought the car with a 0000000 coded module.
The previous owner said that they could not retrieve the faulty code.


----------



## israelsilva1 (Feb 21, 2014)

1 6 D said:


> You probably have G85 builded in Steering Aid, so try to do it in Module 44. For 2.0 T engine coding 41 for byte 15 is correct. 42 is for 2.0 TDI


Hi,

I changed to 41 and the tire pressure light is gone, but now I have 2 engine errors described above.
My engine is a 2.0l R4/4V TFSI can anyone confirm what number should be on byte 15?

thanks


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

israelsilva1 said:


> Sorry, I actually bought the car with a 0000000 coded module.
> The previous owner said that they could not retrieve the faulty code.


oh ok


----------



## golfi_vend (Nov 18, 2009)

Current engine codes don't have anything to do with ABS.
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/16683/P0299/000665


----------



## israelsilva1 (Feb 21, 2014)

golfi_vend said:


> Current engine codes don't have anything to do with ABS.
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/16683/P0299/000665


I'm puzzled now, what does the 15th byte has to do with then? Why did I get that error after coding the abs module?


----------



## naconi (Nov 1, 2009)

Clear the codes and see if they come back.


----------



## 1 6 D (Jan 22, 2009)

One fault is connected with damaged N249 valve, second is probably with Fuel cap.


----------



## israelsilva1 (Feb 21, 2014)

naconi said:


> Clear the codes and see if they come back.


Hey!

They didn't come back. Should I worry about the error codes? Or were them due to the ABS module coding and testing etc?

thanks


----------



## naconi (Nov 1, 2009)

israelsilva1 said:


> Hey!
> 
> They didn't come back. Should I worry about the error codes? Or were them due to the ABS module coding and testing etc?
> 
> thanks


Probably caused by the phase of the moon, you can worry about them if they come back.


----------



## israelsilva1 (Feb 21, 2014)

naconi said:


> Probably caused by the phase of the moon, you can worry about them if they come back.


Haha cool, thanks everyone!


----------



## Aljita (Jun 3, 2016)

*Please a code*



SVTWEB said:


> 543b6008092200022a1406e9901b0042350000



GREETINGS FRIEND . NOW I HAVE A PROBLEM. I replaced module ABS IN MY EOS 2009 AND CALLS ME BUT THE OLD CODE MODULE is blank . VIN IS MY WVWBA71F29V004925


----------



## JOHNNY21X (Mar 14, 2017)

*I have the same prob.*

Hello Good Morning, i have the same problem

I replace the ABS but dont have the codding for it. 

If can help 












> Tuesday,14,March,2017,11:45:29:51512
> VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 10 x64
> VCDS Version: 17.1.3.0 (x64)
> Data version: 20170220 DS267.3
> ...


VIN:VSSZZZ1PZCR061805


----------



## tuchbr (Mar 15, 2017)

*1K0 907 379 BJ coding*

Hello everyone.

I have the same problem.

Can anyone help me with the coding of the new module ?


Here are my data:
I had originally 1K0 907 379 *AE* module with 113B200D09220001881304E5901C00423500 coding.
Now the new module is 1K0 907 379 *BJ*


vehicle no is. *WVWZZZ1KZ9P407813*

Please advise me which code to use.

Thank you in advance.


----------

